# Ullanor - Narrative weekend



## Llamafish

THE ULLANOR CRUSADE

It is the Age of the Emperor. The Great Crusade has united the human race under the banner of the Imperium. Xenos races lurk and plot in the darkness, deigning to defy the Lord of Mankind and his engineered offspring, the mighty Primarchs. Ancient malevolence, hidden away as yet undisturbed on vast tomb worlds, elder races teetering on the brink of extinction, a great devourer drawing nearer, the spawn of the warp, trapped behind the barrier of reality, and the horrors that lurk within the human spirit so close to being unleashed through treachery. The enemies of mankind hide in every corner of the galaxy… though there are those that do not hide.

The Ork Overlord Urrlak Urruk dominates the Ullanor System at the head of the greatest greenskin empire ever amassed. They bawl and spit their vitriol in plain sight of the Imperial machine, daring the weak human race to challenge them or step aside. Unchecked the rampant horde will swell and multiply in their unique way and Waaagh! Urruk will spread across the known galactic plane dooming mankind to death beneath the stinking Ork boot.

The Emperor, in his magnificence, has declared a Crusade to rid the Ullanor system of the green plague. At his side, a most impressive roll call of trans-human generals, engineered to take the Emperors wrath to the furthest reaches of the galaxy at the head of the Legions Astartes. The massed ranks of the Imperium, the Imperial Guard, the Adeptus Mechanicus, their indomitable war machines and the Agents of the Emperor will converge upon the Ullanor system. The campaign will see the largest battle force united since the Great Crusade left the Sol system and began to re-unite the human race. Will it see the naming of the Warmaster, and the first cracks appear in that doomed unity or will it see the Ork victorious, destined to roam the galaxy, pillaging and burning at will?

NOVEMBER 9th + 10th

Download the CAMPAIGN PACK HERE... http://sta.sh/0o30h6rieje

In the meantime if you have any questions, feel free to post on either forum or email me at [email protected]

If you do not 'Opt in' to play either of the above Game 1 variations you will play the Boarding Action , Into the Fray game. Players can only OPT IN once they have purchased tickets and it is based upon a first come system.

IMPERIAL TICKETS CAN BE PURCHASED via this link...

http://www.bitzbox.co.uk/product_info.ph....l-ticket-p-9966

ORK TICKETS CAN BE PURCHASED via this link...

http://www.bitzbox.co.uk/product_info.ph....k-ticket-p-9967

ALL Space marines/Imperial Guard/FW imperial forces/betrayal books are welcome!
PM/post here if you have any questions!

Read more: http://animosity40k.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=chat&action=display&thread=9&page=1#ixzz2fBwOBoXV


----------



## Llamafish

Hey dudes.

We're running a campaign weekend at DLG in Mansfield.

Orks vs Heresy Era Imperium. We're currently hoping to expand our Waaagh! Urruk forces so if you're a green skin check our links to join us there.



http://animosity40k.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=chat&action=display&thread=9

http://www.bitzbox.co.uk/product_info.php/animosity-the-ullanor-crusade-ork-ticket-p-9967

There are only a few tickets left dudes!


----------



## Llamafish

As we have a relatively balanced set up and adjustments have been made to cater for the enforced changes, tickets will be pulled from sale effective tomorrow.

If you know anybody who wishes to attend as an Imperial player, they must now find themselves an Ork player (and if possible a second Imperial player to bring along). If you are an Ork player, you will need to find yourself an Imperial player to bring along (Preferably 2).


Read more: http://animosity40k.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=chat&action=display&thread=9&page=30#ixzz2ijdcSJCl


----------

